# Flower ID



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like a jewelweed plant to me. Some people call them touch me nots.


----------



## Brad M (Dec 23, 2015)

That's it! Thanks for the ID.


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

our jewelweed has more red in it but yeah that is it. My bees are in it. I guess getting pollen. also has hummingbirds in it. nectar might be too far down for bees to reach.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

We also have the yellow variety.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

nice wood stacks brad!


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

SS Auck said:


> nectar might be too far down for bees to reach.


Bees sometimes work it, usually they get a pollen stripe on their backs if they do.


----------



## Brad M (Dec 23, 2015)

COAL REAPER said:


> nice wood stacks brad!


Thanks! My neighbors razz me about all of the wood that I have but it takes about 3 yr to season here so I try to stay 3 yrs ahead. It gets COLD here!


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

My bees are working it like crazy just not sure if the nectar is all the way in the back or what they are doing. They kinda disappear this only there backend sticking out.


----------

